# network interface lo does not exist [SOLVED]

## wobbly

I'm at a loss. Why does the net.lo interface not come up?

```

gyroklystron init.d # net.lo start 

 * Starting lo

 *   Loading networking modules for lo

 *     modules: iproute2 system

 *       iproute2 provides interface

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8

 *     network interface lo does not exist

 *     Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                   [ !! ]

gyroklystron init.d # 

```

----------

## wobbly

I solved it. It was a udev problem, and it solved a gnome problem I was having

(my post in this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494659-highlight-.html)

as well as a cups problem I was having (with no loopback I couldn't go to

http://127.0.0.1:631).

I was getting a lot of udev errors at boot (that I could never report since

I can't get to the messages). Simply remerging udev didn't solve

it. I had to remove the directory /etc/udev and then remerge udev.

Not all appears to be well.

```

gyroklystron etc # /etc/init.d/net.lo restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping ntpd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping lo

 *   Loading networking modules for lo

 *     modules: iproute2 system

 *   Bringing down lo

 *     Shutting down lo ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting lo

 *   Loading networking modules for lo

 *     modules: iproute2 system

 *       iproute2 provides interface

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting ntpd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

gyroklystron etc # 

```

----------

